

Ask HN: I did the coding, who wants to do the marketing - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m a developer obviously and created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ledenboek.be&#x2F;EN for managing members and considering to sell it our partnering up with someone. I have had a happy client for the last year... But don&#x27;t have the skills to improve the marketing to get more members.<p>You can use a barcode to easily subscribe members and sign them op ( optional)<p>Any ideas on how to improve this or partnering up with someone? (even selling has come to mind).<p>It&#x27;s build on Azure ( Asp.Net MVC), responsive, multilangual and has a demo account. I also created a &quot;localhost&quot; webapplication to send emails for promoting porpose ( personal mails in batch), but i don&#x27;t seem to get a lot of traction from it..
======
edburdo
If you want to be an entrepreneur, why not learn the marketing side?

I recommend reading Patrick McKenzie's blog. He has some great articles on why
developers need to be marketers.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/)

------
NicoJuicy
Click: [http://www.ledenboek.be/EN](http://www.ledenboek.be/EN)

